# Tires for my 07 brute 750



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Ive been looking for tires non stop for about 3 months im looking for 27-28 inch on the stock wheels i ride in all types of terrain from gravel roads to clay to nasty mud im at a $500 max limit. Im considering 27 dirt devil xt's mudlight xl tsl/ edl combo or mega mayhems i want a decent lasting tire that rides good but dont want to leave mud performance on the table i have carlise all trails on delta steels and they are complete garbage in anything other than gravel.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mega mayhems


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

For your price range, i would seriously look at the Zilla's. I got my 30"s delivered for $500 and some change. Awsome tires IMO.


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

wideawakejake said:


> For your price range, i would seriously look at the Zilla's. I got my 30"s delivered for $500 and some change. Awsome tires IMO.


. How is the wear on them was and how puncture resistant are they

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

Ive even considered pitbull growler in 26 inch considering they are supposed to run tall


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

I have ran the Pit Bull Growler BG 2.5 XOR tires for over a year on 2 different Brute Force 750 machines. I absolutely love them. Can't beat the traction and they ride very smooth. 

Here is an article I did on them a while ago:

Pit Bull Growler BG2.5 XOR Review | The Squealing Tire

You may have some rubbing with stock wheels. I am running 26x9R-12 and 26x11R-12 but I have aftermarket wheels that are 12x7 4+3.

Current machine:










Here is a link to the online pricing:

Pit Bull Growler BG2.5 XOR

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I run the 27" mayhams and i got mine for 550 installed they seem to be a good all around tire. I do trails and mud. I will say though they dont much like the sandy bottoms of creeks too well. They do ride smooth on pavement and hard pack dirt.


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea discount tire is where i found the growler i spoke to a rep today named brad i believe . And i will eventually upgrade wheels but for now ill run some spacers i think the cheaper the better all that much closer to a set of wheels


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

atv outfitter is where i ordered mine from. they price match. arrived in four days. honestlythey wear great. they are really light, and soft compound, but after all the riding look like new. no punctures so far. i ride almost exclusivly at mud parks, and also my ex takes the bike to em as well. had them for two years now i think. i do ride about a mile up and back on the pavement to pick up and drop my son off at school. only the slightest bit of wear on em. now if i was doing any trail running with lots of rocks , i would probably go with something like the growlers or MTC's, wich are a really solid tire. i had them . they did ok in the mud but thats not what they are for. the tear **** up in the mud with the zillas, mostly in 2wd. for some reason, the lug height and pattern just work. they will surprise you. the mega mayhams are very simular , and i would bet that they do really awsome too, although they may be a bit thicker skinned and heavier. and maybe a bit more $$$.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

kingston, huh? nice to see another local guy. i'm down in the new paltz area.
I've got xtr's on mine which are actually pretty good for the riding around here, but i've got a lot of plugs in them. when i do upgrade, it'll be to the tsl/edl combo


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Yup born and raised here. Ride down in the old cement factory here i think i might go with the 27 dirt devil xts ive heard some good reviews and its $429 shipped to my door


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

no kidding, i've always heard quads in there when striper fishing on the river. much riding there?
pretty good price for those too


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea decent amount lots of guys come from down state like the city and ride but cops have been around so they have been stayin out


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

So this morning i bit the bullet and got 4 28x10x12 dirt devil xt. For 431.00 shipped


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

nice, put some pics up when you get em on


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Will do


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Got them mounted up today


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

After


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

**** phone heres the after


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

that was quick, looks good


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks they ride pretty good a little shake above 35-40 but dig alot better than this carlisle pos that i had on


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look Good


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Some more of the brute


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Another


----------



## Zp3rformance (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks great. Thanks for the pics. Getting rid of my all trails right now too. New wheels and think I am going to go a little more aggressive with some 29.5 LAWS.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

nice pics on the river there!


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

